# Lorcan Kell (Spoilers...maybe)



## mort655 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm reading through the Audit portion of Digging for Lies, and am curious how to handle Lorcan Kell. Specifically, my concern is if he's going to be important in subsequent adventures? 

My group brought him in during the end of Dying Skyseer, and he walked due to lack of direct evidence. However, I feel like if the PCs find out he's screwing with them again, they may resort to taking him out directly.


----------



## gideonpepys (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm surprised that your players managed to bring Kell in.  How did they manage that?


----------



## mort655 (Apr 17, 2012)

My PCs had one of their contacts do some looking in the financial records concerning the buying selling of the factories referenced in "The Documents". They got a list of owners. Some Streetwise checks were made to get some details about the owners, and the PCs learned that the factory owners were connect to Kell. 

I'm not sure if it's specifically stated in the adventure, but I had the warehouse where the Bleak Golem encounter takes place be one of the places owned by Kell's men.

The PCs, with the help of the Flint Police, tracked down the owner and brought him. There was an interrogation, they got the owner to flip on Kell. After dealing with MacBannin, the PCs and the  members of the Flint police raided the theatre in the wee wee hours of the morning. Some of Kell's men put up a fight, but Kell himself came quietly after the violence was over. Kell was released within a day.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 18, 2012)

SPOILERS AHOY

[sblock]Kell's guild become the muscle for the Ob operations in Flint. Note that some of the Ob infiltrators at the end of adventure 3 are members of his guild.

In adventure 5, when the party gets into the construction facility for the colossus, the PCs get to face him and his guild as the "boss fight" while he covers the escape of some other villains (Governor Stanfield and Leone Quital the steelshaper) who'll be major foes in paragon tier adventures.

There's a second "boss fight" of sorts, more of a 'puzzle combat' to stop the colossus from rampaging.[/sblock]

Congrats to your players. I assume they'll be looking forward to taking him down.


----------



## mort655 (Apr 18, 2012)

RangerWickett said:


> SPOILERS AHOY
> 
> [sblock]Kell's guild become the muscle for the Ob operations in Flint. Note that some of the Ob infiltrators at the end of adventure 3 are members of his guild.
> 
> ...





Interesting. Very interesting. 

That does answer my question, and gives me some extra food for thought. 

Spoilers
[sblock] My campaign has diverged a bit. Instead of killing Cillian Creed in the laboratory, my party subdued him and put him under arrest. Saxby, who I assumed knew who Creed was and who he worked for to a certain extent, had him "transferred" to Slate. 

I was thinking about having Creed make a return at some point to get his revenge. [/sblock]


----------

